# Noob incoming!



## drusilla (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm drusilla and I live in the Netherlands. No, that's not my real name but I've been using this one online for so long that it kinda became my middle name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Writing on an english forum is new to me (I'm a total forum addict though, but only on dutch forums so far) so I might make some... ok probably a lot of spelling mistakes and grammar goofs. Sorry!
Anyway, I'm 28 and for about 2 years now I've been fascinated with make-up and loving all the pretty colours (brown used to be my my main eyeshadow colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and trying out new things. For a few months now, I have a (dutch) blog and I didn't know I'd love to do this as much as I do. A whole new world has opened up for me haha. I love MAC cosmetics but I love to use cheaper brands too cause I feel like I'm still in my "trying stuff" fase. 

I live together with my love in a place in the south of Holland. We have 2 great kittycats and I have a fulltime job as a nurse in a psychiatric hospital (I guess that's what it's called?)
Anyway, ask me anything. I always get a bit weirded out when I have to introduce myself like this. What to tell, what not to tell.... you know


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

We're glad to have you join us. Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome! I love alot of Dutch blogs, I'm half Dutch but I can't read it (I speak a little bit) so my mum reads them to me when she's around.
I'd not worry about the grammar and spelling too much, it's my most spoken language but I mess up  spelling and grammar all the time!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 18, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see you around!!


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

you speak, or in this case, type english very well! better than my dutch - which i know none of! haha. welcome to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, i used to be a nursing student. i think psychiatric nursing was my favorite class!


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2010)

to specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## drusilla (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming me everybody! I've been busy working nightshifts so sorry I'm a bit late with me response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Miss Rochelle: haha thanks. It's quite difficult, when I speak english the words just seem to come out of their own. But when I type I start "overthinking". Slows me down a lot. I'll just have to get used to it, I guess. Practice makes perfect. (or less bad anyway)
Are you a nurse now or did you make other careerchoices?

@ Dollygirl: thanks, I'll try not to worry


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to specktra Drusilla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun posting!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

